# Another Confirmation on the Upcoming Canon Lenses & New Flash



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 12, 2017)

```
Nokishita has posted <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/clarification-corrections-on-the-upcoming-new-lenses-from-canon-cr2/">similar information about the upcoming 4 lenses from Canon</a>, along with a couple of added goodies.</p>
<p>Canon will announce the following new products soon. (Google Translated)</p>

<ul>
<li>EF 85mm f/1.4L IS USM</li>
<li>TS-E 135mm f/4L Macro</li>
<li>The official name of the other two but unconfirmed, the focal length and F values 90mm f/2.8L and 50mm /f2.8L becomes. <em>(We’ve pretty much confirmed a TS-E 50mm f/2.8L Macro and a TS-E 90mm f/2.8L Macro.)</em></li>
<li>Lens hood “ET – 83E” “ET – 88” “ES – 84”</li>
<li>Macro twin light “MT-26EX”</li>
</ul>
<p>We do not have any information on pricing or availability of any of these four lenses. Since <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-ef-85mm-f1-4l-is-usm-on-the-way-cr3/">we’ve known about the 85mm f/1.4L IS for quite some time</a>, we’re hoping availability comes swiftly after the announcement.</p>
<p> </p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 12, 2017)

*Re: Another Confirmation on the Upcoming Canon Lenses as well as a New Macro Flash*

About time with the macro flash, but still no RT in the name? It will be a serious disappointment if it isn't RT enabled.


----------



## Drainpipe (Aug 12, 2017)

Macro twin light!? This is cool news. My MT-24EX is getting a little long in the tooth. Would be cool if it were wireless, but I won't hold my breath. I wonder if this is just an MT-24EX refresh or an entirely different beast. Will be cool to see. Now I'm going to have to buy that TS-E 135L AND a new flash??? Totally having g.a.s. right now.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 12, 2017)

What new with the macro flash? Unless Canon just adds RT master capability along with Optical master dont see much reason for current twin light users to upgrade. Also where is the upgrade to now discontinued 320ex?


----------



## Sabaki (Aug 12, 2017)

The new macro Twin lite immediately becomes my most wanted piece of kit. 

I'll be watching this space to see what information leaks through


----------



## Woody (Aug 12, 2017)

Now I'm curious about the 135 f/4L TSE Macro lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 12, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> What new with the macro flash? Unless Canon just adds RT master capability along with Optical master dont see much reason for current twin light users to upgrade.



It's slightly more powerful (higher GN), but I haven't found that to be a limitation with my MT-24. For macro work with slave flashes lighting the background, I haven't run into trouble with optical triggering, so I'm not sure that I would upgrade just for RT.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 12, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > What new with the macro flash? Unless Canon just adds RT master capability along with Optical master dont see much reason for current twin light users to upgrade.
> ...


I have had problems with optical triggering(with both Nikon and Canon) while working in foggy environment of western ghats and north-east India. Its very annoying to miss shots of snakes or frogs just because flash misses to fire.


----------



## Talys (Aug 12, 2017)

Well, the name _is_ in quotes. I'm assuming that's because that is because it's just a guess.


----------



## Sabaki (Aug 12, 2017)

RT is very much a secondary want for me, I'm more interested to see if the new unit will allow for custom diffusion without needing hot glue or Frankensteining the unit. 

That being said, can anyone tell me how and why RT would be a plus for their macro photography please?


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 12, 2017)

Sabaki said:


> RT is very much a secondary want for me, I'm more interested to see if the new unit will allow for custom diffusion without needing hot glue or Frankensteining the unit.
> 
> That being said, can anyone tell me how and why RT would be a plus for their macro photography please?



You'll wait a long time for a manufacturer diffuser worth using.

As for the RT, that is to give the ability to control the background with a remote flash, or any number of other scenarios involving more than just two tiny low powered heads. If there was no need for remote control why would the current two macro flashes both have optical master capabilities?


----------



## Drainpipe (Aug 12, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > RT is very much a secondary want for me, I'm more interested to see if the new unit will allow for custom diffusion without needing hot glue or Frankensteining the unit.
> ...



This is what I would be most interested in. Granted I would have to get another small RT flash, but to be able to fill instead of bumping ISO would be great.

Also, while we're on the topic of diffusion, I'll second that commercial options suck. This is my most current setup using some Lee gels and a file folder, plus the results ;D






Two others:
https://i.imgur.com/W3nMPYh.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/EBDMb4A.jpg
Rabid Wolf Spider:


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 12, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > That being said, can anyone tell me how and why RT would be a plus for their macro photography please?
> ...



I assumed the point was why RT over optical master? As I stated, I've never had an issue triggering slave flashes optically from the MT-24 EX, likely because everything is close enough. Chaitanya pointed out issues in foggy conditions, but I've never shot macro in fog or mist. I've had slaves behind diffusers, but those aren't one-way mirrors – the control signals from the MT-24 go through (diffusely) just like the light from the slave flash(es) coming back.

I'd certainly use RT if available (all my other flashes are capable of it), but there's a precedent with Canon releasing the MR-14EX II recently (long after the introduction of RT flashes), and it remains only an optical master.


----------



## Drainpipe (Aug 12, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Sabaki said:
> ...



The one situation I can think of is photographing skittish spiders or flies. The preflash can make them jump, whereas an RT would be able to do so without disturbing them. I know it only applies to a small subset of who uses the flash, but it would be nice.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 12, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Sabaki said:
> ...



Just because the RT system has a lot more options, so possibilities, not just line of sight control over the optical system. 

I have found that these kinds of improvements in tech push us to take images we hadn't really thought of before. I do know that if it had it then people would use it in ways not envisioned, one of the nicest things I like about the RT system is the ease that you can use different modes for each Group, so you could have the MT's two heads in different groups and a background setup in another three. Also I used to find optical triggering inconsistent in strong daylight.


----------



## Jopa (Aug 13, 2017)

Drainpipe said:


> This is what I would be most interested in. Granted I would have to get another small RT flash, but to be able to fill instead of bumping ISO would be great.
> 
> Also, while we're on the topic of diffusion, I'll second that commercial options suck. This is my most current setup using some Lee gels and a file folder, plus the results ;D



WOW. Both the setup and the result are IMPRESSIVE. I'm not sure if you should be complaining considering your skills


----------



## midluk (Aug 13, 2017)

A big plus would be the possibility to remove the cables to the flash heads from the main unit to be able to use it just as a RT flash master. And one might want to use a macro flash as a RT slave for something other than actual macro photography (need some small highlights somewhere in the scene?).

I have been thinking about buying a macro flash for some time, but not having RT turned me off until now. I don't want to go back to optical remote when everything else can do RT.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 13, 2017)

midluk said:


> A big plus would be the possibility to remove the cables to the flash heads from the main unit to be able to use it just as a RT flash master. And one might want to use a macro flash as a RT slave for something other than actual macro photography (need some small highlights somewhere in the scene?).
> 
> I have been thinking about buying a macro flash for some time, but not having RT turned me off until now. I don't want to go back to optical remote when everything else can do RT.



To remove the cables you'd have to put batteries in the heads, not sure that would be popular as the small heads are a nice aspect of the current model.


----------



## Drainpipe (Aug 13, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Drainpipe said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I would be most interested in. Granted I would have to get another small RT flash, but to be able to fill instead of bumping ISO would be great.
> ...



I appreciate the compliment! I'm always looking to add to my macro skills and equipment. That's why I'm so interested in the new TS-E 135L. I think it will add another tool in my bag to let me get unique shots I wouldn't otherwise get. Maybe I'm too hopeful, but I can't wait to try it out and throw some extension tubes on it.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 13, 2017)

midluk said:


> A big plus would be the possibility to remove the cables to the flash heads from the main unit to be able to use it just as a RT flash master. And one might want to use a macro flash as a RT slave for something other than actual macro photography (need some small highlights somewhere in the scene?).
> 
> I have been thinking about buying a macro flash for some time, but not having RT turned me off until now. I don't want to go back to optical remote when everything else can do RT.


Nikon offers a twin light kit: R1C1,and I know only one Nikon shooter here who used to own that kit. According to that person the camera gets front heavy as soon as the macro lights are installed also lights use CR123 which are very difficult to procure(in India atleast) and they are expensive. You need 2-3 sets of batteries for a single trip(3-4 day long) and each battery costs 200-600INR(~4-10$) so the costs ramp up pretty quickly. Another thing that was mentioned was that R1C1 kit is not the easiest thing to carry in bag unlike MT-24ex which packs down to fraction of volume of that Nikon kit. So while in theory having wireless macro lights sounds useful in practice compromises made make it a headache for user.


----------



## Talys (Aug 13, 2017)

Would also be nice as an RT slave, that you could control from an E3-RT.


----------



## deleteme (Aug 14, 2017)

The best part about the TS lenses for me is that they can be used on the Fuji GFX with adapters.


----------



## sulla (Aug 18, 2017)

*Re: Another Confirmation on the Upcoming Canon Lenses as well as a New Macro Flash*



privatebydesign said:


> About time with the macro flash, but still no RT in the name? It will be a serious disappointment if it isn't RT enabled.


Canon brought out the new ring-lite MR-14EX II after they released the 600-RT, and it came without RT. That greatly surprised me, because I somehow assumed RT was going to be the new standard. It is just so much more advanced than optical control. I see advantages of RT over optical systems also for macro work - not having to place the slaves' optical sensors facing the Twin-Light (outdoors) or simply out of the line-of-sight would be convenient - but range would not be problematic.

So, frankly, I could not understand Canon's omission of RT from the MR-14EX II, but I wouldn't bet on the new Twin-Lite having RT, after all, Canon has a history of not including it...


----------



## Jopa (Aug 19, 2017)

Normalnorm said:


> The best part about the TS lenses for me is that they can be used on the Fuji GFX with adapters.



That's really awesome! And as a bonus they can also be used on any Canon body without an adapter!


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 19, 2017)

Jopa,

I was so excited to read that I can attach TS-E lenses to any Canon camera that I pulled out my old and trusty Canon Power Shot G5 camera, please see the image attached and thought I will give it a shot 
How do I disconnect the lens from the camera? I am stucked here, totally.
Do you think that I should give the camera a gentle nudge or apply lubricant to the lens mount to loosen it up a little bit? The camera is slightly old and I never changed lenses on it ever. Thank you, Sir.  



Jopa said:


> Normalnorm said:
> 
> 
> > The best part about the TS lenses for me is that they can be used on the Fuji GFX with adapters.
> ...


----------



## sulla (Aug 19, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> How do I disconnect the lens from the camera? I am stucked here, totally.


The whole process actually involves 4 steps:

Step1: remove old lens with special tool (see figure 1)
Step2: get yourself the necessary EF-mount (see figure 2)
Step3: attach the mount to the powershot using special tool (see figure 3)
Step4: attach TS-lens (trivial, not shown)

regards!

PS: anyone knows how to use images in-line istead of attachments?


----------



## Jopa (Aug 19, 2017)

Funny!


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 19, 2017)

Jopa,

if that was funny, then please watch this video. see the link below. an eye opener, a shocker, absurdly and hilarious at the same time. It left me scratching my head if that guy is for real or pulling my finger.
Idiots do exist. Its a full time job for many. I know, I live long enough.
this video is about how not to go about modifying your photo equipment.. it is entertaining though..

Disclaimer: I manged to remove that screw in 20 seconds.. no equipment was harmed in the process.

I strongly recommend watching this video. trust me 

link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtdpTuJXZjQ


Jopa said:


> Funny!


----------



## sulla (Aug 19, 2017)

incredible video!


----------



## Jopa (Aug 20, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Jopa,
> 
> if that was funny, then please watch this video. see the link below. an eye opener, a shocker, absurdly and hilarious at the same time. It left me scratching my head if that guy is for real or pulling my finger.
> Idiots do exist. Its a full time job for many. I know, I live long enough.
> ...



That was NUTS! I'm wondering why he couldn't just use a sledgehammer?


----------

